# Hunter orange questions



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When I take my grandson elk hunting this fall on the CWMU are we both required to wear hunter orange and does it matter if you use plain HU or the camo pattern HU? He is the only one with the tag, I won't be hunting just helping him out.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just ask yourself, "Why do people wear orange during a rifle hunt?"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

By law, the only person required to wear hunter orange is the hunter. Those accompanying the hunter do not have to under the law, because you are technically not hunting. I still think it's a good idea to do so, at least a hat. But that is not required by law. Camo pattern hunter orange is fine in Utah these days. 

I guess it is possible that the CWMU may have its own, more restrictive rules for wearing hunter orange. I doubt it, but there is the possibility for that. They couldn't get rid of the hunter orange requirement, but if they wanted to require everyone to have it and not just the hunter, I suppose they could.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I see it this way, even if I look a bit goofy it is worth keeping all of my body parts intact.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lots of non-hunters in the woods during hunting season... always make certain of your targets, be aware of pass through's and ricochets. Once you pull that trigger you are liable for everything that happens thereafter.

Orange is a good idea, not required as stated. It shouldn't actually ever even be necessary but that's the world we live in.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was once read the riot act by a CO about wearing orange when I was helping a friend on a elk hunt when I wasn't required to wear it. Once he was done ranting and raving I asked him about the hikers that were coming up the trail behind us and if he was going to read them the riot act also about not wearing any orange. He just got back into his truck and left. 

Technically if you don't have a tag you don't have to wear any orange but it is a good idea. Also CWMU's might have their own rules covering what you can and can not wear when helping out on a hunt. Just to be on the safe side I'd wear some.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Camo pattern was legal in 2016. I think the only requirement is a total of 400 square inches.

I am not sure about anyone other then the tag holder being legally required to wear orange during center fire hunt. I am not sure how they could even require it. That said, hunter orange has been saving lives for decades and its downsides are almost nil given the anatomy of ungulate eyes.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I wear a lightweight orange vest with a cap, also weave another vest through the straps on the back of my pack that would be used to cover an elk head/quarters to increase visibility from the rear.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Personally, I'd wear it (and will this fall with my grandson) just to set an example to him, if nothing else. Plus, you have to remember that he's not the only one hunting that CWMU and you may not be side by side or visible to others all the time. 

Additionally, as indicated, deer don't see hunter orange, (it's grey), so it's not much of an issue that way. But if you still want to break up your outline, then camo-hunter orange is indeed legal. Have a safe hunt!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sitka ought to come out with Optifade Blaze, just make wearing orange cool again. 

You know people would buy it!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> Sitka ought to come out with Optifade Blaze, just make wearing orange cool again.
> 
> You know people would buy it!


Right,

Blaze Orange Options suck.

I think the FL vest made of merino may be my next purchase.

I love the Wyoming one piece rule. I think just a hat is a good way to go.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunter Orange is LAME! but probably necessary in the higher density hunting scenarios. I don't think it should be required by law on private property. It would be a lot more effective if they would let the hunters wear plaid and make the deer wear the orange.------SS


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like hunter orange. Not so much for safety as for knowing where other hunters are on the mtn. Nothing worse than spending time hiking into a pocket on the ML hunt, only to find other guys already there. Although I really dislike camo, so maybe I'm just weird.

Your choice on if you wear orange or not while accompanying a hunter in Utah.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packout said:


> In Colorado, everyone in the hunting party (licensed or not) must wear Orange or Pink.....


You might want to recheck that, only the "hunter" is required to wear orange or pink. Also if you are hunting on a RFW (ranching for wildlife) the same as Utah's CWMU program you do not have to wear orange or pink unless the RFW requires it, but it is recommended.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Critter said:


> You might want to recheck that, only the "hunter" is required to wear orange or pink. Also if you are hunting on a RFW (ranching for wildlife) the same as Utah's CWMU program you do not have to wear orange or pink unless the RFW requires it, but it is recommended.


You are correct. Good update!

..


----------

